# might be pregnant....



## minnie_babydoll (Jun 11, 2014)

my period has been off for last three months, had my normal six days only second day of regular heavy flow and rest just light spotting took test negative went to doctor negative, been to a lot of mommy blogs and forums and experience same weird symptoms don'tknow what to do...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hugs to you. I would go to your doctor and make sure all is okay.


----------

